# MiG Differences?



## Elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what's the difference between a MiG 15 and a MiG 17?
Is it just a longer fuselage on the 17, or were there other changes as well?



Elvis


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 15, 2009)

The MiG-17 has a greater sweep angle for the wings and was a bit longer than the MiG-15 but I'm a bit sketchy on jets, I'll need to dig around


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 15, 2009)

This looks good

The Mikoyan MiG-15, MiG-17, MiG-19

I might even read it myself


----------



## Elvis (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course!
Thanks Colin. I'm sure Joe's got the answer...and then some! 



Elvis


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 15, 2009)

MiG-17 is longer, has rounded wing tips, more wing area, and an afterburner. And it looks a heck of a lot better than the MiG-15 IMO.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 16, 2009)

Double sweep angle on wing, three wing fences (vs two for -15) , ventral fin, same engine - better airplane


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure about all versions offhand , but some 17s atleast had streamlined radar blisters above the nose intake too.
Got scale drawings of the variants at home, drop us your address in a PM if you're interested and I'll send them to you.

Evan


----------

